# Box joint jig key



## IAMike (Apr 30, 2014)

I am about as new to woodworking as they come, so if this is a foolish idea, let me know. I have been looking at making a simple box joint jig for my table saw, and while wandering the fasteners/etc aisle of my local Menards the other day, I saw some square key stock for like $1.25, and thought, that would probably make a good key/spacer for a box joint jig. Has anyone tried that? Any issues with having hard steel that close to the blade? That was my only concern, really. Otherwise, it's a temp/humidity stable material that is precise out of the box (or bag, in this case.)

Thanks

Mike


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

If you want steel that close to the blade go ahead. I wouldn't use it for that reason alone. A piece of wouthe size you need for a key is going to have no dimensional instability from temp or humidity.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it would work fine IF it is EXACTLY the width of your dado cut . Not sure how to attach it to the jig base.

It shouldn't ever be able to get close enough to damage your blade. Those shop made adjustable jigs all use steel for their adjustable "pins".


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would feel much safer if the key was brass or aluminum.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

For a spacer just flip the first piece you box jointed around 180 degrees and use that first cut as the spacer. It's the exact width you need every time. No need to over complicate an already semi complex setup and cut.

Paul


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Its been done. Made a top tip in Fine Wood working or one of the other magazines a number of years ago.


----------

